# Favorite places for upland game



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm a new hunter and have been primarily doing waterfowl, but would love to get into upland. What are your recommendations on where to hunt for the following:

- Rabbit (any)
- Quail
- Chukar
- Pheasant


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

maverick9465 said:


> I'm a new hunter and have been primarily doing waterfowl, but would love to get into upland. What are your recommendations on where to hunt for the following:
> 
> - Rabbit (any)
> - Quail
> ...


 Welcome to the forum.

_Where to hunt_ is a touchy subject on any outdoor forum. Rather than telling you to hunt a specific location, I think that it would be best to teach you what to look for. "Teach a man to fish" type thing.

First thing would be to look at the proclamation as this gives lots of great info: https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/upland-game.html

In the proc you can learn specific areas (such as WMAs) that hold the species you are looking to hunt as well as types of terrain to look for.

Study this and feel free to follow up with questions that pop up while studying the proc.

Again, welcome! 8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

maverick9465 said:


> I'm a new hunter and have been primarily doing waterfowl, but would love to get into upland. What are your recommendations on where to hunt for the following:
> 
> - Rabbit (any)
> - Quail
> ...


outside


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! What Bax said! you have to get some boots to the ground on any of these, I've been told where to hunt rabbits and never seen a one. Take a trip or two to areas that look promising, read the guidebook that Bax recommended. (Oh dont mind LostLouisianian,

he is the joker here:smile:


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

sage brush/pinion juniper 
the desert
cliffs
cattails/corn/ditch banks


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

LostLouisianian said:


> outside


Very true! Btw, good to see another Louisianian here. Born and raised in Hammond. Was mainly a fisherman, but dabbled in squirrel hunting down there.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the input, everyone!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

maverick9465 said:


> Very true! Btw, good to see another Louisianian here. Born and raised in Hammond. Was mainly a fisherman, but dabbled in squirrel hunting down there.


Oh good Lord - not another Loosianian..  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

maverick9465 said:


> Very true! Btw, good to see another Louisianian here. Born and raised in Hammond. Was mainly a fisherman, but dabbled in squirrel hunting down there.


Well if you're from Loooooziana you know where God lives right? Avoyelles parish of course. By the way there ain't no squirrels in Utah worth eating, no wild pigs to shoot, very short deer season with a limit of 1 buck (unless you muzzie or bow), no choupique, no alligator, if you catch 5 pounds of crawfish you done good, and it's impossible to find a pirouge here so those are a few of the drawbacks to living here, but it doesn't rain every day and twice on Sunday and during the summer the humidity is actually lower than the air temperature. PM me when you get some time. Geaux Tigers.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Welcome to the forum!! What Bax said! you have to get some boots to the ground on any of these, I've been told where to hunt rabbits and never seen a one. Take a trip or two to areas that look promising, read the guidebook that Bax recommended. (Oh dont mind LostLouisianian,
> 
> he is the joker here:smile:


Who me? O*--O*--*OOO**OOO*:OX/::OX/::^8^::^8^::^8^::^8^::^8^::^8^::^8^::^8^::^8^:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well if you're from Loooooziana you know where God lives right? Avoyelles parish of course. By the way there ain't no squirrels in Utah worth eating, no wild pigs to shoot, very short deer season with a limit of 1 buck (unless you muzzie or bow), no choupique, no alligator, if you catch 5 pounds of crawfish you done good, and it's impossible to find a pirouge here so those are a few of the drawbacks to living here, but it doesn't rain every day and twice on Sunday and during the summer the humidity is actually lower than the air temperature. PM me when you get some time. Geaux Tigers.


Also living here you don't have ****roaches the size of alligators and you can't find them in sufficient amounts to carry off your car.

Yes.....TOP


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bowgy said:


> Also living here you don't have ****roaches the size of alligators and you can't find them in sufficient amounts to carry off your car.
> 
> Yes.....TOP


And he ain't lying either. We used to shoot them with bb guns as kids and frequently one shot would not kill them. They were the size of your thumb and capable of withstanding a direct hit with a 40 megaton nuclear blast.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> And he ain't lying either. We used to shoot them with bb guns as kids and frequently one shot would not kill them. They were the size of your thumb and capable of withstanding a direct hit with a 40 megaton nuclear blast.


Yep they say the two things that will survive a nuclear blast are ****roaches and coyotes.

I spent the first year of my military service in South Carolina and Georgia, at basic training we would have to have "Fire Guards" on duty, when it was my turn to overcome the boredom I would get one of the soup cans that they used as ashtrays in the latrine and in a shift I could fill at least one up with ****roaches and with a piece of paper on top I could turn it up side down on the shelf and pull the paper out, your could hear the first guy to turn it over in the morning scream when he did so because seeing several hundred ****roaches scrambling all over trying to find a dark spot can be scary when you are only half awake.:grin:


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well if you're from Loooooziana you know where God lives right? Avoyelles parish of course...


That's where my wife's family is from -- small world. She's a Ducote from Cottonport. If my memory serves, they're been there in one form or another since the early 1700s or so.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well if you're from Loooooziana you know where God lives right? Avoyelles parish of course. By the way there ain't no squirrels in Utah worth eating, no wild pigs to shoot, very short deer season with a limit of 1 buck (unless you muzzie or bow), no choupique, no alligator, if you catch 5 pounds of crawfish you done good, and it's impossible to find a pirouge here so those are a few of the drawbacks to living here, but it doesn't rain every day and twice on Sunday and during the summer the humidity is actually lower than the air temperature. PM me when you get some time. Geaux Tigers.


You eat those mudfish? Oh and Ron Chapman will ship you a pirogue out here...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ted said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you're from Loooooziana you know where God lives right? Avoyelles parish of course...
> ...


We're probably related then. Our family has been in avoyelles since the 1600's and we're related to all the "old name" avoyelles families including Ducote. Small world indeed


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

maverick9465 said:


> I'm a new hunter and have been primarily doing waterfowl, but would love to get into upland. What are your recommendations on where to hunt for the following:
> 
> - Rabbit (any)
> - Quail
> ...


I don't think you can beat southwest Wyoming for cottontails or jack rabbits. Get a map and hunt the BLM in Uinta, Lincoln or Sweetwater counties that has good sagebrush.

Good luck and welcome to the Forum.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

uh.....there's good White-tailed Ptarmigan up in the high country southeast of Evanston WY. 

If you're in Evanston PM me. I'll meet you at the Walmart parking lot and I can point (from the parking lot) to where they're at up in the Uintas.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For quail:
1) Burns OR
2) Columbus Junction IA


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> For quail:
> 1) Burns OR
> 2) Columbus Junction IA


What about Wood****?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*RUCRAZY*



gdog said:


> What about Wood****?


Hey, they're like chukars. No one's gonna say..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I'm just kiddin' You'll find Wood**** in wet spots, by oak timber, east of the Big River.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*try the Forum search engine*



maverick9465 said:


> I'm a new hunter and have been primarily doing waterfowl, but would love to get into upland. What are your recommendations on where to hunt for the following:
> 
> - Rabbit (any)
> - Quail
> ...


I recommend using the Forum's search engine. There's a lot of good threads and posts on the upland game species you're looking for.

good luck


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

gdog said:


> What about Wood****?


I'm not sure your wife will appreciate you naming her toys out on the open internets.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> I'm not sure your wife will appreciate you naming her toys out on the open internets.


Just about spit out my drink. :shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

gdog said:


> What about Wood****?


In my younger days I used to see one of those almost every morning when I woke up. :grin::grin:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Man...you guys are getting slow...I expected responses on that one hours ago....8)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I was quite surprised that as short as I am I was the one to get that low hanging fruit.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

gdog said:


> Man...you guys are getting slow...I expected responses on that one hours ago....8)


I was able to resist the temptation.;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want to shoot some quail come over to my house in Sandy and bring some 00 buckshot loads. We will pop the crimp on them with a screw driver, take out the pellets and shoot them at the quail with my wrist rocket. I know some of you are probably thinking it sounds like I've done this before, but I'm only kidding. :hat:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> If you want to shoot some quail come over to my house in Sandy and bring some 00 buckshot loads. We will pop the crimp on them with a screw driver, take out the pellets and shoot them at the quail with my wrist rocket. I know some of you are probably thinking it sounds like I've done this before, but I'm only kidding. :hat:


Well, if we are talking inner city hunts then come to my house too. We have ECDs all over the place in my neighborhood and they sit in my garden up until sunset. We also have plenty of quail.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Well, if we are talking inner city hunts then come to my house too. We have ECDs all over the place in my neighborhood and they sit in my garden up until sunset. We also have plenty of quail.


I'm not looking for anyone's honey holes or anything, but where do you live approximately, Bax?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm not looking for anyone's honey holes or anything, but where do you live approximately, Bax?


I live in Murray. And we seriously have a ton of ECDs.


----------

